# Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals



## JadeIcing (Aug 14, 2007)

[align=center]I have a bonded trio and I love it![/align]
I started working on this for somewhere else but people thought it would be good to make a blog for here too.

Originally I had two rabbits Samantha and Ringo. Sam hated Ringo and we could tell Ringo was lonely. It made us sad and than I met a tiny little girl bunny falling in love instantly. I thought ok once the little one was old enough they would be fixed and put together. They got along well. My Pandora was a dream come true.

Samantha







Ringo






Pandora











A month later another rabbit joined our family. She was so perfect that instantly we knew she could not leave. 






So I put this new addition who we call Teresa with my baby girl Pandora and instant friendship. Though we didn't put them together over night. Shoot they were only together if we could see them. 






Thank god because I caught Pandora as she first started to mount Teresa. Picked him up and yea she became Connor a male bunny. So separate them. Ok Well now we say ok lets get them fixed and than bond....the boys get sick. So they could not get fixed until they were off meds. 

We took Teresa into be spayed and thinking the boys would not get neutered it would be ok to get her a friend. We started looking and found Dallas.






I had Dallas and Teresa meet a few times before hand. My mom was fostering Dallas. He mounted her at first but than would stop the first two times. Than brought him home and bam instant bonding. That was the beginning of December. 

Quotes from original blog.

(NOV6th)

JadeIcing wrote: 
Teresa's Bunny Date with Dallas 




Well this is waaaay over do. Teresa had her first bunny date. It went well. Some mounting on his part. At that time he was only 2 weeks post neuter. So....to be expected. No aggression. 

Ok down to my feelings. Ever see a rabbit for that matter any animal for the first time and your heart scream he is mine? That was what it was like seeing Dallas. Mona opened his carrier and he looked out, glanced side to side. Than walked right out. Mind you my dog, my moms three dogs, and several people were there. He started walking around like he owned the place. Friendly as can be. How could I not love him. That attitude, that sense of being the "man".Plus that face was just tooo cute. He is adoption pending for us.

He will be one Feb 9th, kind of funny my parents anni is Feb 10th. I can't wait till he is home with us, I am so happy but sad he isn't here yet. We would like him here for X-mas but if not than definitely for his birthday. 

Well we are keeping the name Dallas but are looking for a middle name. We are thinking something with a J so we can call him DJ.This is what we have so far.


DJ
Dallas Jayme, Dallas Jaymes, Dallas Jameson, Dallas Jayden, Dallas Jaiden, Dallas Jones, Dallas James, Dallas Judson, Dallas Jett, Dallas Jinx(my fave so far), Dallas Jentry, Dallas Jackson, Dallas Jamison

(NOV 30th)
The drive home.





JadeIcing wrote: 
It's going great!!!!!!!! They are grooming a little (both). No mounting. 
Eating with no fighting. He is flopping out....I mean total flop...dead 
bunny flop. She doesn't flop much. They have been together an hour and 
a half. No problems...we are considering letting them stay together. 

Any one on here care to weigh in on this?

JadeIcing wrote: 
Neither are aggressive. He has no teeth. I don't know! I want to but at the same time I just don't know. The pen is right in front of my bed and I am a light sleeper. So if they did fight I would here.

(DEC 1st)
JadeIcing wrote: 
Well the new guy has been at my moms house. She was fostering him. We work with the rescue. So I know he is good, also he was just vet checked a month ago. 

Well we put her in her cage last night. Today it is 7am and they are both in the pen. We set it in the living room so they will be next tome all day. He is flopped out, she is doing binkies. As long as they don't fight they stay together. I am home all day so we'll see. 

It's funny...He is flopped out....she will go over nose to nose. He creeps closer....lick. 
Look up..."What I did not groom her." She licks..."What I didn't groom him!"

JadeIcing wrote: 
Well they are having a major mutual grooming session. I mean it was just awesome...I started crying. I must be such a dork.

(DEC2nd)
JadeIcing wrote: 
Well last night we tried separating them and they were so upset. Stomping there feet, flipping dishes, just plain mad. So we put them back together to see. They both flopped out together, so we decided to try it. Not one fight I kept waking up to check, they were either grooming or cuddling.

JadeIcing wrote: 
Yup went out for a few hours came back and they were playing together. Cat tube and tent that she ignored she is now playing with because he is. They were both in the tent and it was so cute.


(DEC11th)

JadeIcing wrote: 
They were pushing the blanket around today. It was so cute. One pushes it one way than the other pushes it back.


Few days into them being together.





In January we some how got another bun. I swear I didn't plan it. That was our Elvis.






Four days after he joined us Connor started a new med.

Elvis was neutered and once hormones started going down we started putting them together for short spurts. Once we started longer bonding sessions we notice Dallas would get annoyed if Elvis went over to Teresa.

Quote

(FEB13th)

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> *Other than some mounting from Elvis who is only one week neutered, no problems.They groomed Elvis.Sorry not some aren't so good.Elvis is wet because he flipped the big water dish I had out.*









It was if he did not want to share. Also I think he was just to active for Dallas. Dallas tends to be a little laid back while Elvis is ALWAYS on the go.

***********************************

To Be Continued.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm proud to be the first reponce in this thread . You alredy know I think your bunnies are gorgeous so I wont insult your intelligence with a generic 'cute' comment.

This is an awesome idea for a thread Ali, pleae continue with it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

I will continue. I like what I am doing. 

I plan on writting alot more. Also as people ask things I can answer and than add to it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

March 15, 2007 was an amazing nerve wrecking day. Something we thought would never happen took place. Connor was neutered. From their Bonding took a few twist and turns.

Quote 

(MAR 17th)

JadeIcing wrote: 
Looks like bonding between Elvis, Dallas and Teresa is going to take a back burner. My DH and I have talked about it alot and we would rather try and bond Connor and Elvis first. We are worried that Connor could end up alone. The two boys get along and either way we are willing to work at it. Connor has groomed him through the bars. Not aggression. 

(APR 9th)

JadeIcing wrote: 
Well bonding here has been interesting. I got a nice chunk out of me for trying. It turns out Elvis is the one starting things with others. Than tries to act innocent after. 

After awhile out between Dallas, Teresa and Elvis they start picking on each other. Than after a bit they are fine. Than it starts again. 

Between Dallas, Teresa and Connor there has been grooming, sharing food, and just being near each other. There has been no aggression. 

Between Elvis and Connor...the first time Elvis saw Connor he lunged out of my husbands hands and went straight for Connor. I was holding Connor so I covered him with my hands. He is so tiny it wasn't hard.Elvis managed to give me a nice bite on my hand. 

Since that day we tried it one more time. Holding both tight. Poor Connor was so scared we put Elvis back. Took out Dallas and Teresa and he was fine. 

*Here are some pictures Dallas, Teresa, and Connor.

































































*--

Hows this for bonding. I made a huge pen,divided it in half and than divided half in half. Dallas and Teresa in the big half. Elvis and Connor each in one of the small ones.






















--

(APR 10th)

JadeIcing wrote: 

Well the pen thing yesterday went well. No trying to attack each other.Connor is a little aggressive with grooming. He left poor Elvis with alittle bald patch. They flop out next to each other through the cages.I plan on doing a week not changing the sheet, rotating them in everyday. Let them get used to each others smells. Maybe a few weeks of this before I actually try and put Elvis and Connor together.













































(APR 18th)

JadeIcing wrote: 
Well today right now. I mean it right this second I am working with Dallas, Teresa and Elvis. 

Dallas is no longer trying to kick Elvis butt. He is now mounting him. Elvis is just taking it. (Started today) I let him do it a little but I spray if they(Dallas) keep at it. Mind you he doesn't do it more than a few minutes.

Yesterday I had Dallas, Teresa and Connor together. I would say the same about them. 

Dallas is such a butt. He is trying to say he is boss by beating people up. HELLO DALLAS NO ONE IS ARGUING THAT! So chill! 

(APR 20th)

I stopped trying with Elvis. He is just being a punk about it. So we started concentrating on just Dallas, Teresa and Connor. Which seems to be going great! 

I left them together almost all day yesterday half the day before. We put them together this morning at 9am and it is now 4:37 they are still together and no fighting what so ever!!!!!! Which is something I cannot say about the duo with Elvis. So as long as they keep getting along tonight we will try Connor, Dallas and Teresa in the duos cage. Than if that goes well we try them in Connors. If that goes well we will try it for a few days before making a bigger cage.

Here are some pictures.
































---------------------
(APR 21st)
JadeIcing wrote: 
5 hours in Dallas and Teresa's cage no issues yet.
--
They spent the night together and nothing. Ok well nothing bad. They groomed, shared pellets, cuddled and soon. 

Ok first pictures are in the cage I made for fun. (Yea I am weird) 















































--
JadeIcing wrote: 
In the cage last night. 
































--
JadeIcing wrote: 
What I found this morning.




























------------------------

To Be Continued


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

In between all that a bun came to our family with the intentions of him going to my mom once he was neutered. That was April 1st.

Well recently we came to the most important decision we love him. How can we let him go? Thank you Jim.

He is not neutered and will be ASAP. We will see how he does with the Elvis but he has had some interaction with the trio that went great.

I know its bad but I love the bond I have with Elvis and it scares me that I could lose it. First I think we will go for bonding with the trio. 

I still plan on adding Elvis or at least trying it slowly. Who knows what will happen this is the start of a hopefully new bonds.
--------------------
To be Continued....


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2007)

Awww I am glad you picked the right one for Connor, I sure love his spunky attitude face. I love your grey one, which one is that bun. I love the grumpy face. 

Cute buns, at least your DH loves animals so much.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

Grumpy butt is Dallas. Connor is my heart. 

My husband is an awesome daddy to them. He was the one who got me into this bunny world.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 15, 2007)

They are so cute, I love grumby face buns though. I think they are the best. My Abby was the grumpy face, she was brown and white holland lop, Cirrustwi adopted her and I have not heard from her.


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 15, 2007)

So glad you made a bonding blog - you're my inspiration. 

I love the pen idea, I am going to set something similar up for my guys to play in, although I have to make mine witha cover because all 3 of my guys can jump out the 2 high NIC easily. (sigh).

__________
Nadia


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Ali, I love this! I have a few questions for you.

With Teresa being so much smaller than the others, how does she cope when you try to bond larger rabbits to her? How do you actually go about bonding, just stick them together and hope for the best? Don't they rip eachothers noses off through the NIC panels?

You're such an inspiration for bonding trios! I had started to bond Jack with Lucky and BunBun. Jack and Lucky bonded right away, never any sign of aggression from those two. But then trying to add in BunBun was hell. He got angry at Lucky and charged and tried to attack her just for smelling like Jack.

When Bailey and Sakura are older I want to try bonding. Looks like Sakura wont weigh more than 2 pounds at adulthood, and Bailey could be anywhere between 4.5-6.5...do you think that could still work?

Thanks for all the awesome stories and pictures .


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Hey Ali, I love this! I have a few questions for you.
> 
> With Teresa being so much smaller than the others, how does she cope when you try to bond larger rabbits to her? How do you actually go about bonding, just stick them together and hope for the best? Don't they rip eachothers noses off through the NIC panels?





> *Teresa is very calm, except when she doesn't like someone. I think most rabbits like people know who they like and who they don't.She was not afraid of bigger rabbits at ALL. She would charge Samantha and not think twice.I usually start by putting them on the bed or on the couch with me right next to them. Pillows are good to stick between them, t-shirts or sheets are good to toss on top of one giving you alittle time to grab the other. I was putting double NIC between Connor and Elvis do to the nipping. Though they never could get more than fur through the bars.*





> You're such an inspiration for bonding trios! I had started to bond Jack with Lucky and BunBun. Jack and Lucky bonded right away, never any sign of aggression from those two. But then trying to add in BunBun was hell. He got angry at Lucky and charged and tried to attack her just for smelling like Jack.





> *I don't start with the easy ones. I tend to start with the trouble makers first because I feel if I get through them first the other will be easier to get through too.*





> When Bailey and Sakura are older I want to try bonding. Looks like Sakura wont weigh more than 2 pounds at adulthood, and Bailey could be anywhere between 4.5-6.5...do you think that could still work?





> *I think it can work but only if they are willing. I think it is very possible for it to work for your little ones.*





> Thanks for all the awesome stories and pictures .


Anytime.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 15, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> So glad you made a bonding blog - you're my inspiration.





> *Aww thank you. I think anything is possible when you want it. Sometimes I think Elvis senses that I don't want to share him.*:?





> I love the pen idea, I am going to set something similar up for my guys to play in, although I have to make mine witha cover because all 3 of my guys can jump out the 2 high NIC easily. (sigh).
> 
> __________
> Nadia





> *I had a cover over Elvis's part cause he would jump.
> *


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

[align=center]*The Culprits*[/align]
Connor Grayson, a 3lb almost 2 year old, black polish bun. We bought him when he was 5 weeks old. We were told he was older and had no clue if it was true. (Neutered)

Connor is a daredevil with and attitude. Though he does know when you need him to be sweet. He can be very protective of what he thinks belongs to him. He has been known to be nippy.






Teresa Mekare is a 2lb 2-3 year old Agouti Netherland Dwarf. We got her when she was 6-9 months. Possibly. No idea for sure. (Spayed)

Teresa is a sweet cautious little girl. She tends to be just fine with males but far from nice to females. We call her the little mother because she seems to always be grooming someone.






Dallas Jinx Jones is a 4lb blue holland lop. We adopted him from 3bunnies Rabbit Rescue. He was turned in along with his brother. Previous owners could not afford to have his teeth removed due to malocclusion. (Neutered)

Dallas is a tough boy. I honestly believe we are lucky he has no teeth. He tries to bite! He doesn't groom often, but has been.....guess who? Normally takes an instant dislike to others but when it's meant to be, it's instant.






Elvis Aaron is a 5lb blue eyed white bunny. We got him in January of '07. He was about 5 months old. (Neutered.)

Elvis is a sweet, active boy when he is alone. So far when put with others he is fine for a little then seems to irritate them.






Wyatt Earp is a 4lb blue lop-wooley-lion head mix, or so I am told. He was brought to our home by Jim D. (Not yet neutered.)

Wyatt seems to be very laid back. Sure he isn't neutered yet not so sure how much it may change him. So far he seems to get along with them all.






------------------------------------
To be continued....


----------



## Spring (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome blog! :dude:

Since I'm going to be having the first ever trio bonding sessionthis Thursday (WOOHOOOO!)

I'm a bit nervous when it actually comes to moving them into one cage.. how did you do this? Do I gradually start having them in familiar territory after they are 100%ok and comfortable in neutraland watch for any aggressive behaviour? Or do I clean and wipe everything, so it's all neutral for them before I put them all in the cage? 

How long after they are moved in can you start to relax and become pretty sure that they won't break into a fight? Or is it just something that can happen out of the blue?

Do you ever get any jealousy issues with 2 of the buns and the other one left out and gets upset? Or do they sort of just spread the love around?

Have you noticed anything different during bonding with a pair than a trio?

I noticed Michelle NZminilopsbrought up a point about a big/small bunnies and bonding.. I'm worried also because there's a huge difference between Bruno and especially Poppy, 7-8lbs around. Do I just have to hope he doesn't bother mounting them too much?

Did you encounter any food issues with bonding a trio?

I know I'll think of more later, but that's a start


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Awesome blog! :dude:
> 
> Since I'm going to be having the first ever trio bonding sessionthis Thursday (WOOHOOOO!)





> Thank you!





> I'm a bit nervous when it actually comes to moving them into one cage.. how did you do this? Do I gradually start having them in familiar territory after they are 100%ok and comfortable in neutraland watch for any aggressive behaviour? Or do I clean and wipe everything, so it's all neutral for them before I put them all in the cage?





> When it cam to the cage for Teresa and Dallas they got a new pen. Never used before so it was fresh start for the both. The trio got a newly built cage for the three there second night.With the trio I tried them in a bonding cage for the day to see how it went. I made sure how it went well. Than that night a small cage to see that it was all good. Than they moved in. I did not bother to wipe it down I just used NIC from both cages.





> How long after they are moved in can you start to relax and become pretty sure that they won't break into a fight? Or is it just something that can happen out of the blue?





> I would say I feel secure after a week or so. I think you just need to be aware there may still be some nipping and what not sorting the pecking order. Yes it can happen out of the blue.





> Do you ever get any jealousy issues with 2 of the buns and the other one left out and gets upset? Or do they sort of just spread the love around?





> I have not yet but it is something that may come up as I add others. Or should I say attempt. They do tend to spread the love.





> Have you noticed anything different during bonding with a pair than a trio?





> Yes but only in good ways. Before it was Teresa that did ALL the grooming now Dallas partakes ALOT!





> I noticed Michelle NZminilopsbrought up a point about a big/small bunnies and bonding.. I'm worried also because there's a huge difference between Bruno and especially Poppy, 7-8lbs around. Do I just have to hope he doesn't bother mounting them too much?





> It all depend it could be some mounting and possibly once and thats it. Dallas weighs 4lbs and Teresa 2lbs did not seem to bother her at all. By the time Bruno meets his full weight the mounting should have stopped*.* Also itis not cause just by hormones.





> Did you encounter any food issues with bonding a trio?





> YES! Teresa and Connor combined weigh 5lbs! Dallas weighs 4lbs. I was feeding 1/4 cup of pellets each but one was having extra cecals after alot of test. Separating during feeding time. Feeding one and not the others. Feeding some more and othersless.We found it was Dallas. Not only did the regular 1/4 cup upset his tummy he was eating more because they didn't eat that much. So now he gets 1/8 alone and they share 1/4. Problem solved.





> I know I'll think of more later, but that's a start





> Anytime!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 20, 2007)

[align=center]_*Where does Wyatt belong?*_[/align]

Rob (my husband) and I have discussed it so many times my head is spinning. When he is neutered we will see how it goes. Though we are leaning towards the trio.

I know are decision may sound weird since Elvis is solo but so much goes into it. 




[align=center]1) Elvis's pen is not big enough for two. We like our guys to have tons of room.[/align]


[align=center]
2) Elvis tends to do ok when apart but with no barriers goes nuts.[/align]


[align=center]
3) Trio does not attack what so ever not even if one goes up to him.[/align]


[align=center]
4) We tried Dallas (troublemaker) with Wyatt and Dallas went over and started grooming him right away.[/align]


[align=center]
5) We find Dallas and Wyatt laying side by side all the time. [/align]


[align=center]
6) A silly reason Dallas and Wyatt look so cute together.
[/align]


[align=center]7)Trio looks for Wyatt more than Elvis.
[/align]


[align=center]8) Elvis and my dog seemed to have bonded.[/align]


I rack my brain going over it all even though I won't know anything for sure till Wyatt gets snipped.None of this means we give up on Elvis joining them.

Dallas and Wyatt






















































Elvis and Wyatt


























-----------------------
To be continued.


----------



## Spring (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, I have another question..

This was my third bonding time, and Bruno's really started to chase who ever will run to mount them.. do you allow this or not? The one being chased isn't showing any aggression, is just running.. and will dart when he starts mounting them.. I usually just sit in between them and then he looses interest and goes off to the next girl to mount her head (what a gentleman.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 21, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Ok, I have another question..
> 
> This was my third bonding time, and Bruno's really started to chase who ever will run to mount them.. do you allow this or not? The one being chased isn't showing any aggression, is just running.. and will dart when he starts mounting them.. I usually just sit in between them and then he looses interest and goes off to the next girl to mount her head (what a gentleman.





> *I would allowthe chasingas long as no one is getting upset. You can not expect no chasing it is in them to try and claim dominance.* *Mounting I have been told to allow it for just a second or two but not for morethan 15seconds.
> 
> *


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 21, 2007)

[align=center]*Connor and Elvis: My Dueling Boys...*[/align]
When Connor was first neutered things looked as if they would bond. I had hope that my two baby boys would bond. I had hope that my two boys would bond. Honestly I would have loved that. Connor has my heart and Elvis is a close second.

Through bars it seemed to go well. One day we thought we would try all four. It started Teresa and Connor who we knew got along well before. Instant friendship there once again. Than Dallas...again went well. Ok so we are now trying Elvis...I hold Connor firmly...Rob puts Elvis (my nice sweet boy) on the bed and....Elvis lunges at Connor. I do the only thing I can I cover Connor with my hands. Ouch I loose a chunk.

Looking back I think a big mistake was putting Connor first. I think Elvis felt as if Connor was invading his "warren" though he had not been fully accepted yet.

Since than Dallas tends to herd Teresa and Connor away if Elvis is to close and Connor gets scared yet aggressive towards Elvis. 

Connor is one we have noticed that he does NOT forget things. It's so sad because since than it seems Elvis wants to make amends.

We have a few ideas on how to try and deal with this.




[align=center]*1) On one side the hallway with the gate up Rob holding one bun petting and treats. Me on the other doing the same and than switch off.*[/align]



[align=center]*2) The old smaller cages back to back with alittle space starting with 5mins going up to 30 mins.*[/align]



[align=center]*3) Putting the trio in Elvis's cage let them get used to his scent.*[/align]



[align=center]*4) Drive to my moms(30mins) house carriers facing each other than on the drive back switch there carriers.*[/align]



[align=center]*5) Carriers facing each other during any cage cleaning.* [/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]P.S. End with a nice salad or some kind of treat in their pen so the associate all of it with something nice.[/align]
*Connor*














































*Elvis*



















































--------------------------
To Be Continued...


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 21, 2007)

Another awesome entry into the blog. This thing is going to be a godsend for me when I have to start bonding with my little indoor brats.

I like the idea of Wyatt with the trio. He seems to 'fit'. Teresa is going to have 3 boys all to herself!

I loved the NIC bonding pen you made, I think it's a great idea. Do you still use that idea much?

Thanks so much for answering my questions :hug:. I printed out the questions and answers to keep in my rabbit information folder.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 21, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Another awesome entry into the blog. This thing is going to be a godsend for me when I have to start bonding with my little indoor brats.





> I am glad.





> I like the idea of Wyatt with the trio. He seems to 'fit'. Teresa is going to have 3 boys all to herself!





> Yes he does. Not sure why but I hope.





> I loved the NIC bonding pen you made, I think it's a great idea. Do you still use that idea much?





> Well now with the size of the cages no. Now I have an NIC hallway gate. So some can go in the hallway others in the living room. I also have 2 extra pens.





> Thanks so much for answering my questions :hug:. I printed out the questions and answers to keep in my rabbit information folder.





> I am glad it is helping you. Keep asking questions. I already have tomorrow and Thursdays entries done.


----------



## Spring (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks!

Just weird, because with Poppy and Pebbles, there was no mounting after spays and no chasing.. they were a breeze to bond! Bruno just looks to add some spice to the mix .


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2007)

[align=center]_*Dallas the Holland Lop: The Possessive Bun*_[/align]

[align=left]

Dallas Jinx Jones born February 9, 2006 is a 4lb fluff-ball of terror. He will try to bite even though he has no teeth. He tends to be pretty possessive.

When Dallas first bonded with Teresa he would charge and bite if you touched her. With time he adjusted a little to us petting her. She was the groomer.

During are attempt to bond Elvis to them it was interesting to say the least. Dallas was fine after a few sessions with Elvis. His only problem was if Elvis went to Teresa on his own, or if she went to Elvis. Now if he was with Teresa and she came over it was ok.

After Connor joined the group Dallas has relaxed more. He is not possessive of Teresa with Connor. Though sometimes in the cage he will sit in front of them blocking outsiders. When Elvis is near he will herd them away from him (Elvis).

Despite it all Dallas is a goofy boy who each day is coming around more. 

Some things we have tried to deal with this are...
[/align]

[align=center]
*1) Distracting him. ANY way it takes, food, noise (not loud) Clap your hands, squirt bottles are good. One shot to the butt usually distracts them.

2) Give him lots of attention. Pet him!! Give him a treat.

3) Do one on one time with him and the new person before brining the others. (Works when already bonded and trying to add a new one.)
*[/align]

[align=left]
I advise try to have help as much as possible. 

























































-------------------------- 

To Be Continued...
[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

[align=center]*Relationship with Bonded Bunnies: Ways to Work on the Bond Between Humans and Bunnies.*[/align]





So often I hear "will I loose the bond with my bun if I add another?" That is a loaded question. So far my bonds seemed to have deepened with Teresa and Dallas. Were as Connor it is still there but I see him deter to them more than me.

*Teresa*






*Solo:*
Teresa has always been a little skittish. She would curl up in a tiny little bunny loaf if you approached her. You had to stay perfectly still and let her come to you.

*Bonded Pair:
*Teresa started to relax a little. She would come when called. She would still tense a little when approached but no way near as bad as before.

*Bonded Trio:*
Since this bond she is now more active. Teresa is jumping up on the couch which she had not done in all the time we have had her. She is often found legs stretched like a play boy bunny. She comes to us and will look for attention.


*Dallas:*






*Solo:
*No idea. It was bonding from the get go.

*Bonded Pair:*
He was a BOSSY POSSESSIVE little punk, and all ours. His spunk is what made us have to have him.Very laid back, I don't care attitude.

*Bonded Trio:
*Dallas has become even more laid back if that is possible. Now he will jump up on you and give you kisses till he leaves you wet.


*Connor:*






*Solo:*
We got connor he was at our best guess 5-6 weeks old. He went weverywhere with us. When I was home alone with them I was almost always with him. Ok, at the time he was a she. I was in bed a lot because of headaches and he was with me. He had a litter pan, water dish, food, and hay. He would do bunny 500's and binkies. Puberty hit and wow. No one could touch me, he would destroy his cage. He would box Rob when we had him with us on the bed and Rob touched me.

*Bonded Pair:*
Was not in one.

*Bonded Trio:*
Honestly Connor has not changed much. He is still a daredevil. Still VERY bonded to me. He does seem a lot happier.


So that explains my bunnies. I think that we never completely lose the bond with our rabbits. Sometimes we just become second to the other bun.

In cases like Teresa the bond actually deepens. I had Teresa who was shy of humans and you put her with a bun like Dallas who is so outgoing she comes out of her shell.


[align=center]*Ways to Work on Your Bond*[/align]

[align=center]*1) Try to get one on one time together. It is a good way to get to know them and for them to know you.
2) Get down on the floor with them. Be part of their out time.
3) Healthy treats! Good way to get them to play with you.*[/align]
-----------------------
To Be Continued.....


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

http://aliaszoocrewbondingjournal.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 9, 2007)

This is awesome! They look so happy together..... Little Teresa being loved (and squishied) by her boys.

Wyatt is about as cute as can be too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

[align=center]*Update on Bonding*[/align]

[align=left]*I use the living room as their bonding area. Currently I divide the living room in half and Elvis is on one side and trio on the other. There is some slight nipping in the first 20mintues. I am doing this all day. On days off that is and sometimes at nights if we have time.*[/align]

[align=left]*After awhile it stops they flop on either side. They sit next to each other on either side of the barrier. The other day Connor jumped the barrier and ran over to where Elvis was and did nothing! So nipping, no chasing nothing. Elvis also just sat there and watched.*[/align]
[align=left]*I am not giving up! No matter how long it takes.*[/align]
[align=left]*Wyatt saw the vet yesterday and was a ok. So now just to set the day for the snip!!!*[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

Minor scuffles but I have the trio with Elvis!

They are sharing food! Treats! And me!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2008)

[line]


[align=center]*UPDATE*[/align]
[line]


[align=center]
*1) Chibi and Elvis are still working on bonding.

2) Trio and Wyatt have started Bonding.
*


















[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2008)

[align=center]*Where Does Wyatt Belong? Part Deux*[/align]



 





*Well on January 4, 2008 Wyatt went in for his neuter. He went through that with flying colors. Little by little his hormones are going down. Healing just fine.*

*We have tried him with the trio and for the most part it went well. Hopefully it will continue to go that way. He is just fine with Dallas, and Teresa ignores him for the most part. *

*Connor and him...yea Connor can be a butt. I swear that boy will turn my hair gray. He is such an little pest at times. Of course he is my baby. 

*
*I have not tried him with Elvis yet. I may this weekend if I have time. Not sure that I will though. In another post I will talk about Elvis and Chibi. 

*
*I don't know that they will bond but I am not giving up no matter how long it takes. So many things can happen. *


*The end goal is for them to all be bonded. Who knows if it will happen. They are all family so we have time. 



*


----------



## Spring (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome Ali! It looks like it's going really well with the quad!

I know if I tried a quad there would be fur everywhere and some ticked off bunnies .


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 3, 2008)

I just read this whole blog and now I finally have the guts to take all three of my neutered guys into the bathroom for a bonding session. I need to get over the fear of having my bathroom sprayed with pee by Brody and the possible baths that Morgan and Marlin may have to face due to being peed on by Brody.

Let's hope Marlin has calmed down and is not a humping machine anymore and let's hope that Brody behaves himself.

LETS DOOO DISSSSSS arty0002:.




:nerves1


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I just read this whole blog and now I finally have the guts to take all three of my neutered guys into the bathroom for a bonding session. I need to get over the fear of having my bathroom sprayed with pee by Brody and the possible baths that Morgan and Marlin may have to face due to being peed on by Brody.
> 
> Let's hope Marlin has calmed down and is not a humping machine anymore and let's hope that Brody behaves himself.
> 
> ...




Bout time Chicken. I am going to be working on bonding ALOT this week. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

Sheesh do you think I need to update this?


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 4, 2008)

This coming Saturday at 11am Elvis has a date with his possible friend Barley/Xander Antonio Leopold Maximus. I am really hoping he is the one ifhe isn'tthan wekeep trying.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2010)

:whistlingThought I would update this soon. Anyone think I should?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 20, 2010)

JadeIcing wrote:


> :whistlingThought I would update this soon. Anyone think I should?



Yez Yes yez


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2010)

So were do I start so much has happened... 

We ended up having to separate Teresa from Dallas and Connor. We are still not sure what triggered this and honestly just very sad about it. Even though Chibi joined Connor and Dallas it still hurt to see them apart from her. So now my trio is Connor, Dallas, and Chibi.










Elvis went on his date but it didn't work out. We had our ears open for other bond candidates but we figured it would be best if we took a break. Than something got into me to start trying Elvis with Teresa.It was a very very slow process. Now we have a new bonded pair... Elvis and Teresa.







We also have a sort of bonded pair/trio... Ringo, Apple and Gabriel if we had the room to build what they would needwe believe could live together. Well Apple and Gabriel full time and Ringo for playtime...






Wyatt is just a confusing bunny. We don't know what he wants. I wish that I could talk to him and the boys and make them see how awesome living together would be. I would love to see him with the three boys and to help that we are now housing him next to the boys. We are going to take whatever signs they give us and go from there. We have all the time in the world. 






One thing I want to bring up is bringing another bunny into our family... 

While it has crossed our minds one thing that bothers me is moving. Right now we would have at least 11 bunnies, the dog, the skink and soon 2 geckos. Even going 15min drive would be a chore. So no we be adding any bunnies (though I do understand sometimes life has other plans.) evenone we had planned. 

Another thing that bothers me is in an emergency I have two flights of stairs and how many animals to get out? Yea :shock:we will be working on a new emergency evac plan and also acting it out. Timing ourselves and what not. Maybe even record it! We have two plans one that is if we had prep time and one if we had to get out in that moment.

Also the chance of ending up with another single scares the crap out of me!:scared:

There are so many things to consider when adding another bunny. Look a your family and think of your over all need not just what you think they feel or need. Keep in mind while it maymake the one bunny happy how will iteffectthe rest of your family.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 21, 2010)

:highfive:

Love this!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 22, 2010)

So we figured we would give it a shot One minor scuffle that they ALL bounced back from. Slight mountingbut all in all very well.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 22, 2010)

Too great!!!!

And they all look so good together!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Too great!!!!
> 
> And they all look so good together!


:whistlingYea they do. We are going to take it slow not push it at all.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 24, 2010)

The picture of Apple, Ringo and Gabriel together is one of the most amazing photos I've ever seen. It's so heart warming.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2010)

kirbyultra wrote:


> The picture of Apple, Ringo and Gabriel together is one of the most amazing photos I've ever seen. It's so heart warming.



Ty I think so too. Gotta love our funny bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG.... beyond jealous. I love little black buns. All shades! So cute!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 26, 2010)

I love how all the grey one have different heads. A lop a lion head and a dwarf. How cute then one big black head.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks. It went well Chibi groomed Wyatt a little...


----------



## JadeIcing (May 12, 2010)

I have moved Wyatts cage so he is right in front of the boys. Tomorrow I wil try to work in a session.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 21, 2010)

So we have had a few sessions. We are not pushing it at all. We want them to have time to adjust. 

Quik descriptions of the players....

Dallas: While he thinks that he is in charge truth be told you can see it is Connor. 

Connor: Kind of sits back and runs the show. You can see how he manages everyone.

Chibi: Is at the bottom, he is in no way dominate.

Wyatt: Wyatt is dominate so I know he will be above Chibi but Connor will not bow down so he can't be top.

------

Bonding strategy....

Chibi was hoping to be dominate over Wyatt but I knew that wouldn't happen so I have not allowed him to try and boss Wyatt. He is learning to let Wyatt be top dog. Now when it comes to Dallas and Wyatt I am working on letting them find their footing. I don't let anything go to far but I am seeing them sort of come to an understanding. Now during the first bonding session the scuffle was between Connor and Wyatt. Since than for the most part they ignored each other unless we made sure that they cuddled(all four) at the end of the session. The last two sessions Wyatt has shown more respect for Connor and not tried to be boss. We hope that he has seen that Connor will not be bossed around. 

Our goal is to continue with these bonding dates making them longer. Than on June 19th we have a BBQ at his parents to attend. It is a 30min drive one way, so we believe that it would be a greats bonding experience. The drive in one carrier than a pen outside for several hours than drive home. Depending how that goes is our next step.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 21, 2010)

A tip from my personal experience. 

When people ask me how do I think their bonding is going I always tell them nobody knows their bunnies as well as they do. To read their bunnies and go from there. Sooo what happens when you bring in a new bunny and start bonding ASAP. My advice is don't give yourself atleast two weeks best a month to get to know the new bunny. It also gives you a chance to bond with the new bunny. I am not saying you shouldn't start right away but I feel that with my current bonding it is so much easier because I know all the bunnies involved. I know their like, dislikes, what scares them etc.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 24, 2010)

We have had a few awesome sessions. Last night we fed them all together and they shared just fine. We also had some grooming going on.Chibi groomed Wyatt again. Dallas... Groomed Wyatt!!! Wyatt groomed Connor!!! So while there are kinks we are not pushing it. Taking our time and staying on the course we set. :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 27, 2010)

We continue working with the boys and so far no set backs. They are still figuring who falls where but all and all its going good.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 3, 2010)

So bonding has been going pretty well. Progress on all sides. Wyatt is still mounting as is Dallas but it has progressed to the point that no one is getting angry. A little annoyed but not angry. So that is good.

We are sitting back more and just watching them. At this point we are not having to sit with them. We are putting them in the pen and just watching them as we sit near by on the laptops. 

They have been eatting treats, veggies and pellets with each other. No fighting which is good. 

I will be honest and say that I am annoyed that Wyatt is not letting up at all. Yes Dallas is mounting but no where near the levels Wyatt is. Wyatt has a way of getting to me but I think that I have other reasons for that. It took a long time for us to bond. It bothers me a little more because the other three boys are my babies, Wyatt and I are buddies. So maybe just maybe I am a little biased.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 3, 2010)

Keep up the great work, Ali. Wyatt will come around. Pickin' on your boys... How dare he, doesn't he know?


----------

